# My puppy and i need help



## Big_Blue (Oct 9, 2012)

My puppy is beautiful and ckc registered.. i have her pedigree and parents ckc # as well as her sires information on parents, but that doesnt have a number under the pedigree... please help me with what other registies i can use.. She is the sweetest must submissive pitbull i have ever met and i would love to bring more sweet natured pits in this world.. i will NOT breed her until i am certain about everything is perfect for her.. please no mean comments.. i just want some information about getting her higher in registry she is a beutiful blue with amazing markings she has a little blue heart on her forehead! i was actually scared of pits before her.. and she has proven it is nothing to do with the breed! she is constantly proving people wrong. she is a GIFT to the pitbull breed!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

If her father doesn't have a number most likely he was single registered and most likely not a purebred. There is no way to tell if a dog is pure unless you have an authentic pedigree. We have tons of people wanting to breed pet quality dogs and that is why so many shelters are over run with them. Ever heard of the saying, "one mans trash, is another mans treasure" well that also works the other way around. How many years of experience do you have with this breed? Have you ever bred dogs before? Why other then temperament are you wanting to breed? I think you should do some serious research into what your getting yourself into. When you breed dogs you are responsible for them FOR LIFE! That means 10 to 20 years(more likely 10-15) you are responsible for these dogs regardless if their in your care or not. You chose to breed the dog so YOU have to make sure they are taken care of. But, also think of this if you wind up keeping the whole litter cause they wont sell per say. Those 6 to 8 pups you just kept are taking up 6 to 8 spaces that you could of adopted good pitties that need homes. It sounds like you want to do the right thing but, please educate yourself on the situation as a whole. This is not to be mean or rude just truth is all I offer. I do not sugar coat when it comes to this type stuff honestly you should just spay your female and love her as the pet that she is she can be an advocate for the breed without having to be bred. I say this because she comes from a poor registry and I can guarantee that she is most likely not pure bred CKC will register anything. I know people who have registered Labradors, Boxers, American Bulldogs, etc as APBT's with CKC just to see if they could.


----------



## Big_Blue (Oct 9, 2012)

Im sorry i think you missed understood me.. My girl, monty is ckc
her mother and father are ckc
her fathers mother and father are ckc
her mothers parents are labeled as original stock meaning no info on them..

So she would be second generation i believe?
i will not spay her,, not cause im a bad owner but because my last dog past away during the procedure for whatever reason and i could never take that chance.. i would much rather pay for any vet bills that not spaying her will cause.. i apologize if you disagree. 

I do not want to breed her as i said up there until i know everything about her and the male i would of chose... but like i said not until i learn more about breeding and i have 4 people who already want to buy one of her puppies because of her temperment and beautiful color.. i understand i will not breed her until i am for certain everything will be settled..

my main concern was if i could register as anything else since she isnt third generation which is usually a requirement.. 
thanks for all your other comments though, i appreciate your view.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

This is what I'm saying her parents are original stock NO INFO! It is doubtful she is pure because CKC will literally register anything. You have no idea where this dog comes from so you don't even know what kind of genetic flaws that could of been passed down. Sometimes genetic flaws including temperament can skip generations. You could be producing dogs riddled with health defects let alone temperament disorders that you cannot potentially foresee because you do not know her lineage. It is not responsible to breed dogs that you have no idea their background. She herself may be a good role model for the breed but, that does not mean her pups will be. Also your dog is very young by the picture she could change dramatically as she matures.


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Big_Blue said:


> I do not want to breed her as i said up there until i know everything about her and the male i would of chose... but like i said not until i learn more about breeding and i have 4 people who already want to buy one of her puppies because of her temperment and beautiful color.. .


 Wow she is a beautiful dog. She sounds lovely but because she is registered to the ckc you can never know everything about her. The ckc is a horrible registry. It's basically a scam for people who either don't know and pay extra for a dog because it has ckc papers or for people who register there dogs through ckc. I could probably register my baby cousin as an American pit bull Terrier through the ckc. I would bet my house that you're dog is most likely of mixed heritage. There's nothing wrong with that but that means she's not of breeding quality and you would be doing more bad to this breed you love than good. 
So my recommendation to you is not to breed her and you should definitely do more research because I'm thinking the person who sold you your pup con'd you.


----------



## Big_Blue (Oct 9, 2012)

she is 6 months now that was her baby photo when i first got her... just to show you the markings.. she is Genghis khan.. but i see your point of view... like i said i will put serious consideration into it before i decide... now if you please have any info on registering her in any other club i would appreciate it.


----------



## Big_Blue (Oct 9, 2012)

this one is a little more updated.. and to answer your question, no i have never bred dogs, my family has been involved in the vet business so i know a lot of prenatal care, also i volunteer a lot in shelters,, so i know that this breed is the first to be put down without any testing even before hand,, and to be honest i personally would never rescue a pitbull cause i just dont know what might set them off.. i bet i could find a great dog at a shelter but i like to have complete confidence in my dogs, i am constantly fostering puppies so she has been around several other animals which is a main reason for her great temperment.. i would just love to know more about it thanks


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Big_Blue said:


> *i volunteer a lot in shelters,, so i know that this breed is the first to be put down without any testing even before hand,, and to be honest i personally would never rescue a pitbull cause i just dont know what might set them off...*


So you volunteer in shelters and see how "pit bulls" are handled and yet you still want to add to the population. That's intriguing you got kinda a morphed view. Ignorance at its finest. Get your dog spayed seriously. If you're scared of these dogs please don't own one. You're puppy and the dogs at the shelter are one in the same. Those dogs most likely came from people just like yourself.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

The registries that would accept her would only on a limited registration meaning she would have to be spayed. She doesn't have a pedigree so she cannot be registered at any respectable registry for breeding.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ok... firstly to answer ur original question, no. none of the big kennel clubs will accept ur pup. not AKC, UKC, or ADBA... im not sure about ABKC. but i know that ABKC will register her in their save a bully category... but she'd have to be fixed to qualify for that.

secondly, rescue is a sensitive subject around here. talking down about it will get u no where. i adopted my boy almost a year ago, and i dont regret it at all. i didnt have to deal with the puppy stage, he was potty trained, crate trained and knew basic commands. the only downside, no pedigree. but for a pet hes perfect, i have no clue if he is pit bull or not and i dont care. but i do trust him.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Big_Blue said:


> My puppy is beautiful and ckc registered.. i have her pedigree and parents ckc # as well as her sires information on parents, but that doesnt have a number under the pedigree... please help me with what other registies i can use.. She is the sweetest must submissive pitbull i have ever met and i would love to bring more sweet natured pits in this world.. i will NOT breed her until i am certain about everything is perfect for her.. please no mean comments.. i just want some information about getting her higher in registry she is a beutiful blue with amazing markings she has a little blue heart on her forehead! i was actually scared of pits before her.. and she has proven it is nothing to do with the breed! she is constantly proving people wrong. she is a GIFT to the pitbull breed!


That dog is NOT an ApBT...Big Blue? That says it all....
I once asked an old timer why he didn't visit forums today.
His words to me were, "What the f##k do I know about blue dogs?" 
Anyone with half a brain should be able to translate this...
It means these blue dogs are not even Pit Dogs...
if not Pit Dogs, they are not American *(pit)* Bull Terriers.
Bully, or AST, maybe....but a pure bred ApBT? Forget about it.
I notice many come here and post in a way that seems they say what they wanna hear.
Many who are devoted to this breed take offense when a dog is compared to one, when it is not.

Gift to the "pitbull" breed?
You're greatly mistaken there.........dogs like these continue to lead newbies astray.
They have not helped the breed one bit.
Sweet and submissive? REAL ApBT's, while not aggressive with people, are DOMINANT and STUBBORN, and INTELLIGENT, too smart for most folks.
And they all possess the ability to give a new definition of courage under fire.


----------



## hedibenbrahim (Oct 5, 2012)

MSK said:


> If her father doesn't have a number most likely he was single registered and most likely not a purebred. There is no way to tell if a dog is pure unless you have an authentic pedigree. We have tons of people wanting to breed pet quality dogs and that is why so many shelters are over run with them. Ever heard of the saying, "one mans trash, is another mans treasure" well that also works the other way around. How many years of experience do you have with this breed? Have you ever bred dogs before? Why other then temperament are you wanting to breed? I think you should do some serious research into what your getting yourself into. When you breed dogs you are responsible for them FOR LIFE! That means 10 to 20 years(more likely 10-15) you are responsible for these dogs regardless if their in your care or not. You chose to breed the dog so YOU have to make sure they are taken care of. But, also think of this if you wind up keeping the whole litter cause they wont sell per say. Those 6 to 8 pups you just kept are taking up 6 to 8 spaces that you could of adopted good pitties that need homes. It sounds like you want to do the right thing but, please educate yourself on the situation as a whole. This is not to be mean or rude just truth is all I offer. I do not sugar coat when it comes to this type stuff honestly you should just spay your female and love her as the pet that she is she can be an advocate for the breed without having to be bred. I say this because she comes from a poor registry and I can guarantee that she is most likely not pure bred CKC will register anything. I know people who have registered Labradors, Boxers, American Bulldogs, etc as APBT's with CKC just to see if they could.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You say you don't want to adopt a shelter dog because you don't know what you will be getting. By BUYING a CKC dog, you just BOUGHT the equivellent of a shelter dog. No doubt you paid 100 times more then a normal adoption fee, because your puppy is "registered". 
Sorry you got bamboozled. Don't breed that dog, you will just be adding to the overpopulation of un registered dogs in the shelters.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Ugh! I missed that part about u wanting to breed her. just don't. Her color and temperment are not rare in any way shape or form. The baby pic looked blue but the more recent one does not. And being CKC there is no way to tell if she is even a bully breed or some mix there of.


----------

